# Help for my older cat



## Corvette (May 6, 2012)

Hello, my name is nikki and I volunteer at a feline sanctuary in thomasville Georgia. I love cats. My own 12+ yr old male Siamese is rebeling against a new addition to the house a 1 yr old male cat. All cats are fixed. I have tried cleaning with natures miracle and still cosmo my Siamese refuses to use the litter box. My husband is fed up and has told me to find a home for him. This is not a solution for me. Has anyone had luck with any medications. All med tests have come back. All clear. Am desperate to keep him. Any suggestions?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Some cats won't share a litter box. Do you only have one? Getting another one may solve the problem.


----------



## Wylde (Apr 3, 2012)

Sad . If all else fails the siamese was there longer, I would hate to see him get thrown out for a newcomer.

I would definately try a couple different litter boxes first though.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm guessing the hubby meant find a home for the 1yr old new addition.

You might be between a rock and a hard place so to speak.....what about a female? If you want two cats that is...maybe a kitten? If all else fails to get the older male cat to start using the litter box, you may have to find a new home for the younger one, hard as it may be.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Has the 12 year old been to a vet recently? The stress of the new addition may have brought on a UTI or it may be some other aging issue.


----------



## Poetess (May 2, 2012)

So sorry that you are in a bind with this. I hope you are able to keep him. I remember years back, my grandmother had a similar problem with a new cat. She had a couple of other inside cats already; the new cat was a female cat, but she wouldn't use the litter box, even though it was cleaned daily. My grandmother eventually thought to get another litter box and see what Patches did, and she started using it. I would definitely try getting him his own litter box. Also, I would try getting a cat repellent, and after you clean the spots good and dry it, spray it there so he doesn't get tempted to go back there and use it again. If none of that works, I would go check with the vet again. It could be medical, if not a preference type of thing.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

Corvette said:


> Hello, my name is nikki and I volunteer at a feline sanctuary in thomasville Georgia. I love cats. My own 12+ yr old male Siamese is rebeling against a new addition to the house a 1 yr old male cat. All cats are fixed. I have tried cleaning with natures miracle and still cosmo my Siamese refuses to use the litter box. My husband is fed up and has told me to find a home for him. This is not a solution for me. Has anyone had luck with any medications. All med tests have come back. All clear. Am desperate to keep him. Any suggestions?


if giving the younger one up isn't an option, put a litter box in every single room. cheaper than a divorce.

siamese are very territorial and he might just be saying hezz no.


----------



## Corvette (May 6, 2012)

Wow. I am so excited to have so much support. I currently have 3litter boxes in the house and I have had cosmo in to the vet 2wks ago for full bloodwork and urinalysis. I will look for the cat repellent at my local petsence store and try that. I am holding my husband at bay. But we had guest overnight and one left their door open. Guess what? A special package for them. Worst of all they were not "cat people".


----------



## Myulchee (May 11, 2012)

I agree you should try getting separate litter boxes. 
But I don't think you should have to get rid of the older cat. If anything, the newcomer should be the one to go if that's the only option. The older cat is emotionally attached to you, feels jealous and threatened, and may be reacting to the stressors created by the new cat.
Also, the older cat has earned his seniority and it would be horrible to push him out of the house. That might be the end of him since not many would adopt and older male set in his ways.


----------



## Benton (May 12, 2012)

Have you heard of Feliway, the plug-in aromatherapy for unsettled kitties?

If that doesn't work, sounds like you and the Siamese need to sit down and have a long chat together. Then after you've gotten his attention, cuddle him in our arms as you continue to re-assure him that you love him and that he will always be your main furry boy of joy. :luv


----------

